
After Las Vegas Shooting, Fake News Regains Its Megaphone - aaronbrethorst
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/02/business/las-vegas-shooting-fake-news.html
======
soneil
Ironically, I've half convinced this is a problem the "mainstream media"
helped create.

I think the endless race to get the news out first, has trained us to expect
so much information in the first minutes or hours - and created this problem
of what happens when "information" appears before facts do.

Nature abhors a vacuum, and I believe the pressure for instant news is
creating one. We really can't act surprised when the vacuum is filled.

It's a tough nut to crack though. I'm not sure I fancy the idea of google &
facebook becoming arbiters of facts - but neither do I want to see them doing
nothing.

------
QAPereo
On one hand, it is worrying, but on the other...

 _There is also a labeling issue. A Facebook user looking for news about the
Las Vegas shooting on Monday morning, or a Google user searching for
information about the wrongfully accused shooter, would have found posts from
4Chan and Sputnik alongside articles by established news organizations like
CNN and NBC News, with no obvious cues to indicate which ones came from
reliable sources._

...it’s 4Chan... is that not a clue? Where is the line betweeen attempts to
deceive, and just dealing with the human LCD?

~~~
ianai
My step sister is repeating this stuff as fact. Clearly there are deeper
issues than which website the spam comes from originally.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
How old is she, out of curiosity?

~~~
ianai
30s

~~~
QAPereo
Wow... you must have to exercise the patience of a saint!

~~~
ianai
Many people remark on my patience. She definitely contributed.

